# نفسى أفهم



## فاطمة سامى (7 مارس 2010)

*أنا مسلمة و بصراحة مثلى مثل ملايين الناس اللى أتولدوا فوجدوا أنفسهم على دين أبائهم .و طول عمرى لم أسال نفسى هل إحنا صح أم لا. كل علاقتى بالمسيحية أن الكتاب المقدس هوه الإنجيل و إن مكتوب فيه أن النبى محمد هو آخر الرسل و أنه اسمه فى الإنجيل أحمد . و إنه تم تحريفه و إنهم بيؤمنوا أن اله ثلاث ثلاثة. بس إحنا مؤمورين نعاملهم كويس .. و الحقيقة فيه تناقض فى الآيات .. فمرة يحضون المسلمين على محبة المسيحيين و فى أيات أخرى لأ , يعنى مثلا فيه آيه بتقول إن لن ترضى عنك اليهود و لا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم. و بعدين آيه أخرى تأمرنا أن لا نتخذ المضلين عضا و لما بنسأى مين همه المضلين يقول المشايخ المسيحين و اليهود.*
*لكن موضوع رسالتى هوه إنى مش فاهمة ,أولا إذا كان الإنجيل تم تحريفه طيب ليه القرآن بيستشهد بيه... و هل فعلا عندكم من الدراسات ما يثبت إن فيه تحريف تم حتى و لو فى ترجمات الاإنجيل. وهل فعلا علماء المسيحية عارفين أن فيه تحريف ؟ *
*أنا لا أسأل العديد من الإسئلة . فسؤالى واحد : هل الإنجيل تم تحريفه؟ و إلى أى مدى؟*
*على فكرة القرآن طلب مننا أن نسأل أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون؟ رغم إن الكثير من المشايخ قالوا إن سؤالكم حرام؟ بس كل ما أسأل علماء الإسلام يقولون إنه أتحرف و بس.. و مش فاهمة ... أكيد عندكم علماء و دراسات فى الدين ... و أكيد حتفيدونى أكثر من أى إنسان آخر ... و أنا آسفة على التطويل... و شكرا*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مارس 2010)

اهلا وسهلا بكى

ممكن تختارى سؤال سؤال عشان نقدر نفهمك كل حاجة وتقتنعى بيها لأن اهم شئ ليس هو مجرد الرد بل ان تقتنعى بالرد وتفهميه جيدا

تفضلى بطرح اى سؤال وسوف نجيب عليك بكل محبة


----------



## youhnna (7 مارس 2010)

*اختى فاطمة*
*اولا ياريت تكونى قريتى الانجيل فاذا وجدت*
*1- ان الانجيل يدعو لاغراض سياسيه ارضيه*
*-او وجدت انه يدعو لنيل ملذات ارضيه*
*-او انه يدعو لكراهيه الاخرين*
*-او انه يدعوا للسيطرة على الاخرين وقتال المخالفين له*
*-او يدعوا الى ملذات جسديه فى السماء*
*كل هذة ان وجدت فانه يدعوا للتشكيك بانه محرف لاغراض انسانيه*
*ثم فكرى*
*ان الاسلام جاء بعد المسيحية بـ 6 قرون*
*كان الانجيل قد ملأ كل الارض*
*والسؤال هل جمع كله وحرف من اجل محمد*
*وان كان المسيح تكلم عنة ونحن نؤمن ان المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد فلماذا لانؤمن بمحمد ونخالف كلام المسيح ويكون ايماننا به باطلا؟*

*# ............................ #*

*اختى فاطمة الله اعطانا العقل لنميز جيدا بين عمل الله وعمل الشيطان*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 مارس 2010)

> *فاهمة ,أولا إذا كان الإنجيل تم تحريفه طيب ليه القرآن بيستشهد بيه... و هل فعلا عندكم من الدراسات ما يثبت إن فيه تحريف تم حتى و لو فى ترجمات الاإنجيل. وهل فعلا علماء المسيحية عارفين أن فيه تحريف ؟ *
> *أنا لا أسأل العديد من الإسئلة . فسؤالى واحد : هل الإنجيل تم تحريفه؟ و إلى أى مدى؟*


الاجابة بالطبع لا .. فقد حاول المضللون ان يلفقوا ذلك ..ولكن فى الحقيقة كلام الله غير قابل للتحريف ..
وعلى المدعى البينة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 مارس 2010)

ادعوكى لتقرأى الكتاب المقدس بداية من العهد الجديد ... لتعرفى المسيح والذى نال استعجاب كل البشر بما فيهم اللا دينيين

احنا تحت امرك لو تحبى تسألى عن اى شئ
ربنا معاكى


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (7 مارس 2010)

فاطمة سامى قال:


> *أنا مسلمة و بصراحة مثلى مثل ملايين الناس اللى أتولدوا فوجدوا أنفسهم على دين أبائهم .و طول عمرى لم أسال نفسى هل إحنا صح أم لا. كل علاقتى بالمسيحية أن الكتاب المقدس هوه الإنجيل و إن مكتوب فيه أن النبى محمد هو آخر الرسل و أنه اسمه فى الإنجيل أحمد *​


 
*محصلش !!!*
*



			. و إنه تم تحريفه و إنهم بيؤمنوا أن اله ثلاث ثلاثة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

.*
*أستغفر الله لا يستطيع إنس او جن تحريف كلامه سبحانه !!*
*ولا اله الا هو واحد لاشريك له !!*​


*



			بس إحنا مؤمورين نعاملهم كويس ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*ده حسب مزاج محمد لما كان بيبقى راضي عن النصارى يقول عاملوهم كويس لما يقلب يقول دول وحشين وإقتلوهم *​ 
*# ............................................. #*​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115435*​ 

*# ............................................. #​*
​ 


*



لكن موضوع رسالتى هوه إنى مش فاهمة ,أولا إذا كان الإنجيل تم تحريفه طيب ليه القرآن بيستشهد بيه...

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ 
*سؤال منطقي ومش هتلاقي جواب !!!!*​ 



> *و هل فعلا عندكم من الدراسات ما يثبت إن فيه تحريف تم حتى و لو فى ترجمات الاإنجيل. وهل فعلا علماء المسيحية عارفين أن فيه تحريف ؟ *​


*تحريف كلام الله مستحيل !!!*
*الترجمة مش تحريف الترجمة إجتهاد من البشر !!*
*اهم حاجة المعنى المراد من الأية مايتغيرش ...*​





> *أنا لا أسأل العديد من الإسئلة . فسؤالى واحد : هل الإنجيل تم تحريفه؟ و إلى أى مدى؟*​


*مستحيل إنسان يؤمن بكتاب محرف !!!*
*كلام الله لايمكن تحريفه والي قالك انه محرف يجب الدليل معاه ! *
*هما فاكرين الترجمة دي تحريف ومابيبصوش لترجمة القرأن للغات التانية الإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية ....*
*دي في ترجمات مغيرة المعنى تماما ... *
*اما الإنجيل مافيش لأن مفيش حاجة نخبيها ...*​





> *على فكرة القرآن طلب مننا أن نسأل أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون؟ رغم إن الكثير من المشايخ قالوا إن سؤالكم حرام؟ بس كل ما أسأل علماء الإسلام يقولون إنه أتحرف و بس.. و مش فاهمة ... أكيد عندكم علماء و دراسات فى الدين ... و أكيد حتفيدونى أكثر من أى إنسان آخر ... و أنا آسفة على التطويل... و شكرا*​


 
*ماتشكريش حد غير ربنا الي جابك هنا تسألي ...*​

*بصي كده بالعقل :*
*رئيس جمهورية عمل كتاب قوانين للشعب وهو عايش يقدر حد يحرف كلامو ؟!!*
*إش حال ربنا بقى ؟!!!*​ 
*كلام ربنا لو اتحرف يبقى محدش هيبقى واثق فيه ( أستغفر الله) *
*والله قوي ووعدنا يحفظ كلمته للأبد أمين ...*​ 
[Q-BIBLE]


*18- فاني الحق اقول لكم الى ان تزول السماء و الارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل.​​​​​

19- فمن نقض احدى هذه الوصايا الصغرى و علم الناس هكذا يدعى اصغر في ملكوت السماوات و اما من عمل و علم فهذا يدعى عظيما في ملكوت السماوات.​​​*
​
*
*
[/Q-BIBLE]


*ده كلام الله في الإنجيل حبيتي تصدقيه صدقيه حبيتي تصدقي الإشاعات التي بتقول انه اتحرف براحتك وحسابك على الله ..​​​​*​


*بس صعب اوي واحد يمسك كل نسخ الكتاب المقدس الي منتشرة في الأرض كلها ويحرفها !!!​​​*
*كنا هنلاقي اكتر من كتاب مقدس .... *
*اليهود عندهم التوراة وهو هو الي عندنا ...*
*وافتكري الكلمة دي كويس ( الكتاب المقدس واحد في العالم كله يهود ومسيحين ) *
*محدش يضحك عليكي ويوريكي ترجمتين ويقولك ادي كتابين ...*
*إرجعي للأصل ...*​ 
*وبعدين الي يعمل جريمة زي دي يبقى إنتصر على الله !!!*
*واكيد ليه اهداف لأن مفيش جريمة بدون هدف ...*
*إيه هدف محرف الإنجيل انه يحرفو ومين هو اصلا ؟؟؟*​ 
*إقري الإنجيل كويس ولو عندك اي سؤال ماتتردديش ومتسبيش حاجة في دماغك متسأليش عليها ...*​


*ربنا يباركك ...​​​*​


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (7 مارس 2010)

واعقب واقول ان كان الكتاب المقدس قد حرف بعد ان انزل فاين الاصل خصوصا ان اله محمد تعهد بحفظ الكتب السماويه 
فلا يمكن ان نرفع دعوى تزوير الا اذا كان الاصل موجود حتى نثبت هذا التحريف او التزوير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 حكمى عقلك اختى ولو لحظه ......
هذه بالاضافه الى ان من يقول انه محرف نسئاله هل كان التحريف متفقا عليه على الرغم من بعد المسافه واللغه لكل من كتب هذا الكتاب المقدس ام كان بينهم موبيلايات للاتفاق على التحريف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## epsalmos (8 مارس 2010)

*الاخت فاطمة:

احي طرحك للموضوع الذى يدل على انك انسانه مفكره .. و انا احى كل من يستخدم عقله و يعمله ...

سوالك هل الانجيل محرف ...ده اختصار الطرح على ما فهمته

لكن قبل الرد احب افهم ماذا تقصدين بالتحريف ؟!

ماذا يعنى لكى ان اى كتاب قد تم تحريفه ؟!


تحياتى​*​


----------



## Strident (8 مارس 2010)

فاطمة سامى قال:


> *أنا مسلمة و بصراحة مثلى مثل ملايين الناس اللى أتولدوا فوجدوا أنفسهم على دين أبائهم .و طول عمرى لم أسال نفسى هل إحنا صح أم لا. كل علاقتى بالمسيحية أن الكتاب المقدس هوه الإنجيل و إن مكتوب فيه أن النبى محمد هو آخر الرسل و أنه اسمه فى الإنجيل أحمد . و إنه تم تحريفه و إنهم بيؤمنوا أن اله ثلاث ثلاثة. بس إحنا مؤمورين نعاملهم كويس .. و الحقيقة فيه تناقض فى الآيات .. فمرة يحضون المسلمين على محبة المسيحيين و فى أيات أخرى لأ , يعنى مثلا فيه آيه بتقول إن لن ترضى عنك اليهود و لا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم. و بعدين آيه أخرى تأمرنا أن لا نتخذ المضلين عضا و لما بنسأى مين همه المضلين يقول المشايخ المسيحين و اليهود.*​
> *لكن موضوع رسالتى هوه إنى مش فاهمة ,أولا إذا كان الإنجيل تم تحريفه طيب ليه القرآن بيستشهد بيه... و هل فعلا عندكم من الدراسات ما يثبت إن فيه تحريف تم حتى و لو فى ترجمات الاإنجيل. وهل فعلا علماء المسيحية عارفين أن فيه تحريف ؟ *
> *أنا لا أسأل العديد من الإسئلة . فسؤالى واحد : هل الإنجيل تم تحريفه؟ و إلى أى مدى؟*
> *على فكرة القرآن طلب مننا أن نسأل أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون؟ رغم إن الكثير من المشايخ قالوا إن سؤالكم حرام؟ بس كل ما أسأل علماء الإسلام يقولون إنه أتحرف و بس.. و مش فاهمة ... أكيد عندكم علماء و دراسات فى الدين ... و أكيد حتفيدونى أكثر من أى إنسان آخر ... و أنا آسفة على التطويل... و شكرا*​


 
فعلاً أحيي فيكي تفكيرك...


----------



## املا (8 مارس 2010)

اختي فاطمه 

ارحب بيكي بالمنتدى و اطمئنك انك جئت الى المكان المناسب 


> رغم إن الكثير من المشايخ قالوا إن سؤالكم حرام؟



هم بيحالوا يدفنوا روسهم بالرمل 
لا تتوقفي عن التساؤل ابدا ابدا 
ابحثي و اقراي و اسالي 
هذه دعوتي لك 

انا ما قرات اللي كتبوه الاعضاء كجواب لك 
اخبرك بامر واحد 

خلينا نقول ان الامانه العلميه تقتضي ان ناخذ المعلومه من افواه اصحابها 
فلو اردنا ان نتعلم عن المسيحيه نسال المسيحيين 
لذلك اتمنى منك ان تنسي كل كلام القران عن التثليث و التحريف و الخ و ان تقراي الانجيل المقدس لتكوني صوره عن المسيحيه و تصححي معلوماتك المغلوطه عننا


----------



## fredyyy (8 مارس 2010)

فاطمة سامى قال:


> *و أكيد حتفيدونى أكثر من أى إنسان آخر *
> *و أنا آسفة على التطويل... و شكرا*​


 

*شكرًا لثقتك بنا وأكيد ستنالى الفائدة ... لأنك دخلتي من الباب الصحيح *

*وشكرًا على الصراحة  الواضحة في مداخلتك التي رأيتها في شرح حالتك وما تشعرين به *

*لن ألومك على معلوماتك *

*لكن ها أنتِ في منتدى الكنيسة وستعرفين الحق من أصحابة والمؤمنين به *

*تحريف كلام الله أمر محسوم ... لأن الله إذا كتب كلام لا يقدر أحد أن يمسَّه *

*ولفائدتك كما طلبتي *

*المسيحية ليست قوانين وفروض وأوامر ... بل هي *

*إحياء من قد مات بفعل الخطية *

*إن دخولك للمنتدى لهو إعلان من الله لك بتقديم عرضه المجاني لكِ بحياة جديدة مع الله*

*فالمسيح ُيطهر ويُحرر من الخطية ويدفع الدين*
*يمنحك البنوية لله ... ولن تكوني بعد مستعبدة لشئ*
*يُصالحك مع الله وتصير صلاتك ُمناجاه مستمرة مع الله الذي يُحبك*
*السير مع المسيح فيه الضمان والسلام والفرح الحقيقي والنهاية الحياة الأبدية *
*لا شك مع المسيح ... ولا حيرة ... ولا عذاب ... ولا قتال ... بل محبة فرح سلام *


----------



## حمورابي (9 مارس 2010)

تحية
أتمنى لصاحبة الموضوع 
شراء ألأنجيل او الكتاب المقدس كلهُ ودراسة ألأسفار والايات ولأمثال 
عزيزتي لاتستمعي لأحد لا شيخ ولا داعية لن يقف أخر للمحاكمة بدل نفسك 
أنت التي سوف تقف وليس الشيخ لن ينفع حينها أن تقولي انا الشيخ قال لي هكذا 
أنت لديكي عقل الحمد لله وتسطيعيين أن تبحري به أينما شءتي الله أعطى العقل للأنسان لكي يرتقي الى ألأدراك ومن ثم الشعور بوجود الله في هذا العالم كما أن الهواء موجود في كل مكان الله موجود في كل مكان ويقدس أي مكان فيه هو كما قدس العليقة . . 

أدرسي بنفسك لأن كل واحد سوف يحاسب لنفسه وكما قيل المثل 
لا أحد يدخل في قبري . أي بمعنى انا المسؤل عن أعمالي أكانت صالحة أو كانت طالحة 
سواء كانت صالحة ولم يكن لدي أيمان بيسوع المسيح وأنكر عمل الله في الجسد 
هذا أفضع وأبشع تجديف يقوم به البشر على ألأرض . 
أو كانت طالحة فهذا أفضع . 

أدرسي ألأنجيل 

تحياتي


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (9 مارس 2010)

*شوفي يا اخت فاطمة

اذا كنتي تؤمني بوجود الله وهكذا

اذن الموضوع بالنسبالك سهل جدا

لأن مش محتاجين اي دراسات ولا اثباتات علي ان الانجيل لم يتم تحريفه

لإنه ببساطة هو كلام الله

و طبعا مستحيل و غير مقبول ان كلام الله يحرّف

لأن الله قادر علي حفظ كلامه من التحريف
ولا يقبل أبدا بذلك

اما في حالة الملحدين و اللا دينيين و كدة اللي بيطلبوا اثبات

فالاثبات برده موجود

بس الاثبات ميتقالش بصيغة اخبار

الاثبات ييجي بالحوار
يعني انتي تسألي و احنا نجاوب و من خلال الاسئلة و الاجابات هتفهمي

ربنا ينور طريقك و عينك لتعرفيه​*


----------



## فاطمة سامى (11 مارس 2010)

حمورابي قال:


> تحية
> أتمنى لصاحبة الموضوع
> شراء ألأنجيل او الكتاب المقدس كلهُ ودراسة ألأسفار والايات ولأمثال
> عزيزتي لاتستمعي لأحد لا شيخ ولا داعية لن يقف أخر للمحاكمة بدل نفسك
> ...


*فهمت مضمون كلماتك يا أخ حمورابى  و سأفعل بس يارب ما يكونش صعب عليه فهمه مثل القرآن و لا يحتاج لتفاسير كثيرة ... و أشكرك على النصيحة *
*و الأخ FREDYY*
*لن ألومك على معلوماتك 

لكن ها أنتِ في منتدى الكنيسة وستعرفين الحق من أصحابة والمؤمنين به *
*أنا متشكرة على إهتمامك و إنى عندما أشترى الكتاب المقدس و أقرأه سوف أجد العون منكم لتفسير ما يصعب على فهمه. *
*و إلى العضو أو العضوة أملا : *
خلينا نقول ان الامانه العلميه تقتضي ان ناخذ المعلومه من افواه اصحابها 
فلو اردنا ان نتعلم عن المسيحيه نسال المسيحيين 
لذلك اتمنى منك ان تنسي كل كلام القران عن التثليث و التحريف و الخ و ان تقراي الانجيل المقدس لتكوني صوره عن المسيحيه و تصححي معلوماتك المغلوطه عننا 
*فعلا كلامك صح . ما فيش بحث من غير مراجع موثوق فيها .. و الموضوعية فى البحث هى أساس النجاح فيه شكرا على إهتمامك*. 
*و إلى العضو epsalmos  ردك يقول : *
لكن قبل الرد احب افهم ماذا تقصدين بالتحريف ؟!

ماذا يعنى لكى ان اى كتاب قد تم تحريفه ؟!


تحياتى
*أنا حقيقة لا أعرف ماهية أو حقيقة هذا الموضوع . كل ما أعرفه قلته و بصدق و لذلك سألت. *

*و كان أجمل و أبسط رد عجبنى جدا هو الرد ده : *
*بصي كده بالعقل :*
*رئيس جمهورية عمل كتاب قوانين للشعب وهو عايش يقدر حد يحرف كلامو ؟!!*
*إش حال ربنا بقى ؟!!!*​

*كلام ربنا لو اتحرف يبقى محدش هيبقى واثق فيه ( أستغفر الله) *
*والله قوي ووعدنا يحفظ كلمته للأبد أمين ...*
*مش حشكره علشان هوه طلب منى ما أشكر حد غير ربنا .  بس أنا على الأقل أشعر بالإمتنان لرده و إهتمامه*
*و كمان حسمع كلام أبن الملك : *
ادعوكى لتقرأى الكتاب المقدس بداية من العهد الجديد ... لتعرفى المسيح والذى نال استعجاب كل البشر بما فيهم اللا دينيين

احنا تحت امرك لو تحبى تسألى عن اى شئ
ربنا معاكى 
*حاضر حشترى الكتاب المقدس و أقرأه  و بالطبع لازم أسأل  مع القرأة و بعدها*
*تعرفوا أهم ما فى الموضوع إنى كنت فاهمة الموضوع منكنت مفكرة إن منتدى الكنيسة ممكن يكون فيه متشددين و متعصبين لكن فوجئت برد خالف كل توقعاتى ... و هو إنى أقرأ بنفسى علشان أحكم و أعرف ... و رغم زعلك منى يا cHRISTIAN   برده شكرا *​


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (11 مارس 2010)

*تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم *​*ربنا يبارك حياتك اختي فاطمة ...*
*انا غير مستحق الشكر ..*
*لاتلتفتي للإشاعات ولاتأخذي معلومة بدون دليل مؤكد ومن يقول بأن الإنجيل محرف عليه بالإتيان بالدليل وليس التجديف على الله سبحانه .*

*هذا موقع للكتاب المقدس المسموع *
http://www.alenjil.com/

*انا تحت أمرك بأي سؤال .*


----------



## epsalmos (11 مارس 2010)

*



			و إلى العضو epsalmos ردك يقول : 
لكن قبل الرد احب افهم ماذا تقصدين بالتحريف ؟!

ماذا يعنى لكى ان اى كتاب قد تم تحريفه ؟!


تحياتى
أنا حقيقة لا أعرف ماهية أو حقيقة هذا الموضوع . كل ما أعرفه قلته و بصدق و لذلك سألت.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اخت فاطمه  تحياتى ...

كان الهدف من السوال هو تحديد معنى التحريف ...

لان هذا يكفى لانهاء هذا الادعاء الباطل ..

فاى مسلم يعجز ان يثبت ان الكتاب المقدس محرف و لو اتشعلق على السقف !!!

عزيزتى اولا القران و رسول الاسلام يشهدان للكتاب المقدس ...

و احنا فى غنى عن شهادتهم ... لكن هذا لمن يومن بهم اصلا

و كل الادله توكد على ان الكتاب المقدس حفظ بعنايه الهيه عجيبه جدا ... لم يسعى البشر فى حفظه ... لان الله حفظه لكل الاجيال ...

الكتاب الوحيد الذى ينعم بوحده فريده بين كل صفحاته دون تناقضات رغم تعدد الكتبه !!!

ولم يتهم احد منهم غيره بالتحريف ... فى حين نرى المسلم ياتى ليقول ان الكل محرف !!!

المسلم يعجز عن ان ياتى بالبرهان على تحريف الكتاب ... و من ثم يثبت عليه قول قرانه انه غير صادق .. و بالتالى يسقط الادعاء ...

هو الكتاب الوحيد الذى ينعم بمصداقيه و توافق للتاريخ و العلم رغم  مرور الاف السنين الا انه باقى خالد و هذا لانه كلام الله ...

تعاليم الكتاب المقدس هى التى ارتقت بكل البشريه و علمتهم الخير ...

كان الرساله الواضحه للجميع و لم يكن كالف لام ميم  !!!

كتاب حمل الكثير من النبوات التى تحققت فتشهد بانه من الله العالم الغيب !!

الكتاب الوحيد فى العالم الذى به 24000 مخطوطه !!! بعكس اى كتاب تاريخى اخر تكون مخطوطاته معددوده على اصابع اليد !!

انه كتاب فريد ... بقى كما هو رغم تعرص المسيحيه للستشهاد و الاضطهاد و الهرطقه و لكن بقى على حاله كما تسملناه من الروح القدس !!

اختى ... ثقى ان الذى اعطاكى هذا العقل لتفكرى و تبحثى هو القادر ان يرشدك فى بحثك لو سلمتى له امرك و طلبتى منه شخصيا ان يكون معاكى

اطلب اليك و لكل الذين عمتهم ظلمة الاسلام ان يروا النور فيشرق فى حياتهم 

ن يحرفوا الحق و الحق يحررهم

سلام المسيح معاكى*​


----------



## My Rock (11 مارس 2010)

الأخت العزيزة فاطمة،

هذه شهادة مني كشخص لست من خلفية مسيحية لكني بحثت و قرأت و دققت و وصلت لحقيقة خُفيت عني بأكاذيب التحريف و آخر المرسلين. أختي العزيزة مسألة تحريف الإنجيل هو الساتر الذي يتخفى خلفه الإسلام، فبعدم تحريفه يسقط الإسلام بكامله! فطبعاً سنسمع الأكاذيب الذي شربناها و حن صغار.

الدلائل التاريخية و وثائق العهد الجديد (الأنجيل) تؤكد لنا ثبات كلمة الله من اول فجر المسيحية و من قبل ان يظهر محمد و يستشهد بالأنجيل!
فأذا وثائقنا و دلائلنا التاريخية توضح لنا إنتقال الأنجيل لا عبر القرو بكل وضوح و بكل ثبات!
هذا الكلام بدلائل و وثائق و حقائق، لا بتهم و أكاذيب مبنية على أوهام..

تحياتي لشخصك الكريم، و لا تترددي بطرح أي سؤال، لك رجاءاً مراعاة قوانين القسم التي تسمح لسؤال واحد فقط في كل موضوع

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (12 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يقودك و يفتح قلبك و عينك يا اخت فاطمة*
*في قراءة الكتاب المقدس*

*بس برده متنتريش انك تفهميه بسهوله*
*لأن ليه ابعاد تاريخية و كدة*
*# ............................... #*

*طبعا الكلام واضح و سهل لكن هتلاقي حاجات مش هتفهمي سببها*
*اقري و اللي متفهميهوش*
*تعالي و اسألي فيه و احنا نشرحلك اي استفسار*

*و ربنا يتمم عمله فيكي*


----------



## fredyyy (13 مارس 2010)

*لحين شرائك الكتاب المقدس إليكِ الرابط للقراءة *

*http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php*


----------



## فاطمة سامى (14 مارس 2010)

*إلى أخى Rocky أشكرك على أهتمامك بموضوعى الذى أكتشفت أنه موضوع لابد من التعلق به قبل الموت ومقابلة الرب لكن تقول :*
هذه شهادة مني كشخص لست من خلفية مسيحية لكني بحثت و قرأت و دققت و وصلت لحقيقة خُفيت عني بأكاذيب التحريف و آخر المرسلين.
و أريد أن اعرف ماذا تقصد بشخص ليس من خلفيه مسيحية. 
و إلى أخى Jesus Son 261 كلماتك تنم عن شخص مطلع و قارئ .. لكنى لا أحتاج إلى إثبات الإنجيل ... فا الإنجيل مثبت بذاته .. لكن سؤالى كان فقط عن تحريف الإنجيل الذى لم أكن قرأته بعد. 
لقد أشتريت نسخة من العهد الجديد . و أستمريت فى قراءته كاملا على فترات متواصلة على مدار يوم. من بداية إنجيل متى - و مرقص و لوقا و يوحنا - مرورا بسفر أعمال الرسل و رسائل بولس الرسول حتى أنتهيت إلى سفر يوحنا اللاهوتى . 
و أنا لن أتحدث عن الإنجيل , فهناك بالطبع من هم أعظم منى بكثير فى هذا و هناك من بالطبع أفنى حياته فى دراسته. و لكنى بدأت أقراءه بتأنى فى اليوم التالى و أعيد قراءة كل إصحاح . ووجدتنى أحتاج إلى من يرشدنى للكثير من الإجابات. 
هل تسمحون لى أن أعبر لكم عن ما شعرت به. شعرت أننى لا أحتاج لإنسان قدر ما أحتاج إلى يد حنونه تربت على كتفى و تطمئننى أننى لست وحدى حتى و أنا وحدى . نعم أحتاج إلى الحجج و البراهين . نعم أحتاج أن أسأل .و لكن لو كان الأمر يتوقف على من هو أقوى حجة من الآخر فهل هذا منطق قويم و صحيح؟ 
وجدتنى أسأل نفسى : لماذا أنا مهتمة بهذا الأمر؟ الأمر أعظم من مجرد المناقشة على الإنترنت أو الكتب ! الأمر يتعلق بما يريده الرب منا نحن البشر. 
ووجدتنى لى رغبة فى البكاء . يارب لا أريد مجرد الكلام . أريد فعلا منك الحقيقة . عشت عمرى لا أعرف سوى ما ربانى أهلى و مجتمعى عليه. أستمديت ثقافتى الدينية من مجتمع غرزو فى عقلى مسلمات دينية بل و كنت أرتعب عندما أجادل رجال الدين مخافة إتهامى بالكفر أو ما شابهها من التهم. لكنى يارب لا أريد سواك . يارب إن كان قلبى معلق بأى إنسان غيرك . أو كان هدفى أى هدف سواك . فيارب جنبى العناء من هذا اللغط. و الهراء. 
يارب لا أريد سواك . يارب لا أتمنى إلا طريق واحد تحبنى أن أمشى فيه. أتمنى من جميع الناس الطيبين . ممن يقرأون كلماتى أن يصلوا من أجلى و يدعوا لى بكلماتهم الطاهرة الطيبة .. أن أصل إليه هو .. الرب الذى يرانا نخطئ فلا يعاقبنا . بل ينتظر رجوعنا عن الخطايا .. أن أرتمى فى أحضان من يجعلنا ننام فى سكون بعد أن ملأنا النهار بمعاصينا بجحودنا من أفعاله و فضائله . يعطينا فنتجاهله . و يشفق علينا و يحنوا على قساة القلوب منا . و عندما يضعف الجبار منا و يعجز تراه يريه حنان و حبا رغم ما كان فى قلبه من قسوة و تعنت
يارب أجعل كل قلوب الطيبين الواصلين إليك نورا لهذا العالم
كما قلت لكم أنا اسجل كل كلام العهد الجديد كلمة بكلمة . و عندى من الأسئلة ما يملأ مجلدات لكن لن أتعجل بالسؤال إلا بعد مرات من القراءة و أشكركم جميعا


----------



## epsalmos (14 مارس 2010)

[q-bible]1: 3 *مبارك الله ابو ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي حسب رحمته الكثيرة ولدنا ثانية لرجاء حي بقيامة يسوع المسيح من الاموات 

1: 4 لميراث لا يفنى و لا يتدنس و لا يضمحل محفوظ في السماوات لاجلكم 

1: 5 انتم الذين بقوة الله محروسون بايمان لخلاص مستعد ان يعلن في الزمان الاخير 

1: 6 الذي به تبتهجون مع انكم الان ان كان يجب تحزنون يسيرا بتجارب متنوعة 

1: 7 لكي تكون تزكية ايمانكم و هي اثمن من الذهب الفاني مع انه يمتحن بالنار توجد للمدح و الكرامة و المجد عند استعلان يسوع المسيح 

1: 8 ذلك و ان لم تروه تحبونه ذلك و ان كنتم لا ترونه الان لكن تؤمنون به فتبتهجون بفرح لا ينطق به و مجيد 

1: 9 نائلين غاية ايمانكم خلاص النفوس 

1: 10 الخلاص الذي فتش و بحث عنه انبياء الذين تنباوا عن النعمة التي لاجلكم 

1: 11 باحثين اي وقت او ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم اذ سبق فشهد بالالام التي للمسيح و الامجاد التي بعدها 

1: 12 الذين اعلن لهم انهم ليس لانفسهم بل لنا كانوا يخدمون بهذه الامور التي اخبرتم بها انتم الان بواسطة الذين بشروكم في الروح القدس المرسل من السماء التي تشتهي الملائكة ان تطلع عليها 

1: 13 لذلك منطقوا احقاء ذهنكم صاحين فالقوا رجاءكم بالتمام على النعمة التي يؤتى بها اليكم عند استعلان يسوع المسيح 

1: 14 كاولاد الطاعة لا تشاكلوا شهواتكم السابقة في جهالتكم 

1: 15 بل نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم كونوا انتم ايضا قديسين في كل سيرة 

1: 16 لانه مكتوب كونوا قديسين لاني انا قدوس 

1: 17 و ان كنتم تدعون ابا الذي يحكم بغير محاباة حسب عمل كل واحد فسيروا زمان غربتكم بخوف 

1: 18 عالمين انكم افتديتم لا باشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الاباء 

1: 19 بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب و لا دنس دم المسيح 

1: 20 معروفا سابقا قبل تاسيس العالم و لكن قد اظهر في الازمنة الاخيرة من اجلكم 

1: 21 انتم الذين به تؤمنون بالله الذي اقامه من الاموات و اعطاه مجدا حتى ان ايمانكم و رجاءكم هما في الله 

1: 22 طهروا نفوسكم في طاعة الحق بالروح للمحبة الاخوية العديمة الرياء فاحبوا بعضكم بعضا من قلب طاهر بشدة 

1: 23 مولودين ثانية لا من زرع يفنى بل مما لا يفنى بكلمة الله الحية الباقية الى الابد 

1: 24 لان كل جسد كعشب و كل مجد انسان كزهر عشب العشب يبس و زهره سقط 

1: 25 و اما كلمة الرب فتثبت الى الابد و هذه هي الكلمة التي بشرتم بها ​*[/q-bible][/center]


----------



## antonius (14 مارس 2010)

> و أريد أن اعرف ماذا تقصد بشخص ليس من خلفيه مسيحية.



اي انه لم يولد وينشأ ويتربى في عائلة مسيحية ولم يكن مسيحيا في بداية الامر..ولكنه اكتشف الحق وتبعه..وصار مسيحياً.



> لكن سؤالى كان فقط عن تحريف الإنجيل الذى لم أكن قرأته بعد.


منطقياً يا اختي الفاضلة...ان الله القوي...لا تُحرّف كلمته...وان كان يمكن تحريف كلمة الله...فذلك ضعف في الاله وعدم قدرة في الحفاظ على كلمته...وتقدس الله عن هذه الامور...فهو كامل القدرة والقوة...ولا يمكن تحريف كلمته...هذا منطقيا وفلسفياً..



> لقد أشتريت نسخة من العهد الجديد . و أستمريت فى قراءته كاملا على فترات متواصلة على مدار يوم. من بداية إنجيل متى - و مرقص و لوقا و يوحنا - مرورا بسفر أعمال الرسل و رسائل بولس الرسول حتى أنتهيت إلى سفر يوحنا اللاهوتى .
> و أنا لن أتحدث عن الإنجيل , فهناك بالطبع من هم أعظم منى بكثير فى هذا و هناك من بالطبع أفنى حياته فى دراسته. و لكنى بدأت أقراءه بتأنى فى اليوم التالى و أعيد قراءة كل إصحاح . ووجدتنى أحتاج إلى من يرشدنى للكثير من الإجابات.


عظيم...حسنٌ فعلتي..



> وجدتنى أسأل نفسى : لماذا أنا مهتمة بهذا الأمر؟ الأمر أعظم من مجرد المناقشة على الإنترنت أو الكتب ! الأمر يتعلق بما يريده الرب منا نحن البشر.
> ووجدتنى لى رغبة فى البكاء . يارب لا أريد مجرد الكلام . أريد فعلا منك الحقيقة . عشت عمرى لا أعرف سوى ما ربانى أهلى و مجتمعى عليه. أستمديت ثقافتى الدينية من مجتمع غرزو فى عقلى مسلمات دينية بل و كنت أرتعب عندما أجادل رجال الدين مخافة إتهامى بالكفر أو ما شابهها من التهم. لكنى يارب لا أريد سواك . يارب إن كان قلبى معلق بأى إنسان غيرك . أو كان هدفى أى هدف سواك . فيارب جنبى العناء من هذا اللغط. و الهراء.
> يارب لا أريد سواك . يارب لا أتمنى إلا طريق واحد تحبنى أن أمشى فيه. أتمنى من جميع الناس الطيبين . ممن يقرأون كلماتى أن يصلوا من أجلى و يدعوا لى بكلماتهم الطاهرة الطيبة .. أن أصل إليه هو .. الرب الذى يرانا نخطئ فلا يعاقبنا . بل ينتظر رجوعنا عن الخطايا .. أن أرتمى فى أحضان من يجعلنا ننام فى سكون بعد أن ملأنا النهار بمعاصينا بجحودنا من أفعاله و فضائله . يعطينا فنتجاهله . و يشفق علينا و يحنوا على قساة القلوب منا . و عندما يضعف الجبار منا و يعجز تراه يريه حنان و حبا رغم ما كان فى قلبه من قسوة و تعنت
> يارب أجعل كل قلوب الطيبين الواصلين إليك نورا لهذا



انتي في الطريق الصحيح....تكلمي مع الله يا عزيزتي....اشعري به يملأ عقلكي ويملك على قلبكي...سلميه مفاتيح نفسكي فهو الذي يتحنن ويمد يده ويخلصكي ...
لوقا الأصحاح 7 العدد 13 فَلَمَّا رَآهَا الرَّبُّ تَحَنَّنَ عَلَيْهَا وَقَالَ لَهَا: «لاَ تَبْكِي». 
متى الأصحاح 14 العدد 14 فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ يَسُوعُ أَبْصَرَ جَمْعاً كَثِيراً فَتَحَنَّنَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَشَفَى مَرْضَاهُمْ. 
..
وكما شفى الرب مرضى الجسد...فهو قادر على شفاء مرضى الروح...وهو بتحننه يلمس قلوبنا وينيرها بحقه اللامتناهي....
مبارك اسم القدوس...
لك كل المجد يا الهي انت القائل 
متى الأصحاح 7 العدد 7 «اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. 
اسكن بمحبتك الكاملة في قلب فاطمة سامي...وباركها واسقها من ينبوع محبتك..انت القائل
يوحنا الأصحاح 4 العدد 14 وَلَكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ». يا رب..اشبِعها بخبزك الحي..
يوحنا الأصحاح 6 العدد 35 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً. 
لك المجد والقوة والتسبيح الى ابد الابدين يا رب...


----------



## My Rock (14 مارس 2010)

فاطمة سامى قال:


> *إلى أخى rocky أشكرك على أهتمامك بموضوعى الذى أكتشفت أنه موضوع لابد من التعلق به قبل الموت ومقابلة الرب لكن تقول :*
> و أريد أن اعرف ماذا تقصد بشخص ليس من خلفيه مسيحية.




الأخت الكريمة فاطمة،
قصدي إنني يوماً ما كنت مثلك غير مسيحي، بل من خلفية غير مسيحية (صابئية) و قرأت و بحثت و تسائلت مثلك تماماً و الله لم يتركني بل دلني للحق







> و أنا لن أتحدث عن الإنجيل , فهناك بالطبع من هم أعظم منى بكثير فى هذا و هناك من بالطبع أفنى حياته فى دراسته. و لكنى بدأت أقراءه بتأنى فى اليوم التالى و أعيد قراءة كل إصحاح . ووجدتنى أحتاج إلى من يرشدنى للكثير من الإجابات.


 
و هنا يأتي دورنا يا اختنا الكريمة، لا تتأخري في طرح أي سؤال يواجهك في قرائتك و سنرد عليه بالنعمة.





> كما قلت لكم أنا اسجل كل كلام العهد الجديد كلمة بكلمة . و عندى من الأسئلة ما يملأ مجلدات لكن لن أتعجل بالسؤال إلا بعد مرات من القراءة و أشكركم جميعا


 
صلي ان يرشدك للرب للحق، مهما كان و اينما كان و ثقي مهما طال طريق بحثك ستصلي للحقيقة بمساعدته هو!


----------



## فاطمة سامى (16 مارس 2010)

*ما أجمل كلماتكم  أشكر أخى  epsaloms  على ما أورد فأصاب فى إختيار ما أقتبس من كلمات الإنجيل . فهى تخصنى و تخص الحائرين و الذي أدعو ربى أن يجعلنى من المؤمنين الثابتين. *
*  و كذلك كلمات أخى antonius   التى هى تشجعنى و تحسنى على الطريق الصحيح عندما قال لى : *
انتي في الطريق الصحيح....تكلمي مع الله يا عزيزتي....اشعري به يملأ عقلكي ويملك على قلبكي...سلميه مفاتيح نفسكي فهو الذي يتحنن ويمد يده ويخلصكي ...
*و ما أجمل و أطيب كلمات أخى  My Rock* 
صلي ان يرشدك للرب للحق، مهما كان و اينما كان و ثقي مهما طال طريق بحثك ستصلي للحقيقة بمساعدته هو! 
*كم أتمنى أن أراكم كى تستذيد قوتى . لكنى لن أرى و لن أسأل أحد  , سوى هو ربى و الذى أشعر أنه مخلصى فهو الصخرة التى أرتكن عليها , تظللنى و تنكسر عليها ضلالات . ما ألذ متعة هى معه. و أسمح لى أخى  epsaloms أن أنحو منحاك و أقتبس مثلما أقتبست كلمات بولس الرسول  *
*1
: 10 الخلاص الذي فتش و بحث عنه انبياء الذين تنباوا عن النعمة التي لاجلكم 
1: 11 باحثين اي وقت او ما الوقت الذي كان يدل عليه روح المسيح الذي فيهم اذ سبق فشهد بالالام التي للمسيح و الامجاد التي بعدها 
1: 12 الذين اعلن لهم انهم ليس لانفسهم بل لنا كانوا يخدمون بهذه الامور التي اخبرتم بها انتم الان بواسطة الذين بشروكم في الروح القدس المرسل من السماء التي تشتهي الملائكة ان تطلع عليها 
1: 13 لذلك منطقوا احقاء ذهنكم صاحين فالقوا رجاءكم بالتمام على النعمة التي يؤتى بها اليكم عند استعلان يسوع المسيح 
1: 14 كاولاد الطاعة لا تشاكلوا شهواتكم السابقة في جهالتكم 
1: 15 بل نظير القدوس الذي دعاكم كونوا انتم ايضا قديسين في كل سيرة 
1: 16 لانه مكتوب كونوا قديسين لاني انا قدوس
و هذه الكلمات الخالدة من إنجيل يوحنا : ​
: 44 لا يقدر احد ان يقبل الي ان لم يجتذبه الاب الذي ارسلني و انا اقيمه في اليوم الاخير 
6: 45 انه مكتوب في الانبياء و يكون الجميع متعلمين من الله فكل من سمع من الاب و تعلم يقبل الي 
6: 46 ليس ان احدا راى الاب الا الذي من الله هذا قد راى الاب 
6: 47 الحق الحق اقول لكم من يؤمن بي فله حياة ابدية 
6: 48 انا هو خبز الحياة 
6: 49 اباؤكم اكلوا المن في البرية و ماتوا 
6: 50 هذا هو الخبز النازل من السماء لكي ياكل منه الانسان و لا يموت 
6: 51 انا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء ان اكل احد من هذا الخبز يحيا الى الابد و الخبز الذي انا اعطي هو جسدي الذي ابذله من اجل حياة العالم ​​*


----------



## +CHRISTIAN+ (17 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يباركك اختي فاطمة ...*
*والى الرب إلهك وإلهي وإله الكون تذهبين وإياكي بإذنه تعالى .*
*صلي من اجلي . *


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (17 مارس 2010)

اولا يا اخت فاطمه المفروض تتاكدى قبل ماتسالى لان الكتاب المقدس متحرفش والدليل على خطا كلامك افتحى الكتاب المقدس ولو لقيتى كلمه احمد او محمد او اسلام او مسلمين اتكلمى بس ياريت تفكرى كويس كفايه ان فى الكتاب المقدس المحبه الاعداء كفايه محبه الاب لينا كفايه انه ربنا حطنا فى اجمل مكانه مكانه البنوه وهواكيد هيفرح لو نورتى عقلك وتفكرك احنا كلنا اولاده المسيح ينور بصيرتك وسلامه يكون معاكى


----------



## epsalmos (21 مارس 2010)

فى موضوعين بتوقيعى عن الحجاب .. ارجو ان تشرفينى فيهم


----------



## التائبةلله (21 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
*حاضرأستاذى بس ياريت تبقى تحطلى اللينك عشان مش لاقياة*
*اللمهم عودت اليكى فاطمة*
*فاطمة اذا أردتى أن تراسلينى فيشرفنى ذلك حبيبتى*
*لكنى أحبك فى الله حبيبتى*
*وياريت لو عايزة تسالى حاجة لو أعرف مش هبخل عليكى وهاجاوبك ان شاء الله*
* حبيبتى وستجدينى أختك الصغيرة أو الكبيرة زى متحبى*


----------



## epsalmos (21 مارس 2010)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117514

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=125264


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مايو 2010)

*نشكر ربنا على أهتداءك لطريق الحياة الأبدية

ولإيمانك بمن قال

أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ

​*


----------



## DanD (19 مايو 2010)

*معلشوا علي المداخلة بس عندي سؤال للاخ الي بيقول*

*



ولا اله الا هو واحد لاشريك له !!

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*إزاي لا الة الاهو ووفية ثالوث *
*وانتوا اكلمتوا عنها بنفسكوا*

*الاب والابن والروح القدس*

*يعني في النهاية هيموت المسيح ووالروح القدس ويبقي الاب..؟؟؟*


----------



## peter88 (20 مايو 2010)

dand قال:


> *إزاي لا الة الاهو ووفية ثالوث *
> *وانتوا اكلمتوا عنها بنفسكوا*
> *الاب والابن  والروح القدس*



لا في تثليث وتوحيد مع بعض
ومتفصلش بين الاتنين ابدا....

هل تؤمن ان الله موجود؟
هل تؤمن ان الله حي؟
هل تؤمن ان الله عاقل؟
ادي مفهوم التثليث باختصار شديد...
حاول تجاوب علي الاسئلة دي وشوف...





dand قال:


> *يعني في النهاية  هيموت المسيح ووالروح القدس ويبقي الاب..؟؟؟*



ده تخريف من اول الجملة لاخرها
ممكن تسألنا واحدة واحدة واحنا نجاوب عليك
لكن تقول كلام تخريف كده ميصحش!


----------



## esambraveheart (20 مايو 2010)

dand قال:


> *يعني في النهاية هيموت المسيح ووالروح القدس ويبقي الاب..؟؟؟*


*اسمع يا اخ*
*تفسيرات ...... و علي مزاجك او من بنات افكارك مش عاوزين هنا*
*تكلم بدليل كتابي .............*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 مايو 2010)

الاب هو الله الذى هو اب للخليقة كلها
الابن هو الله الذى يجعلنا نراه ( فى صورة انسان او ملاك )  باعيننا المجردة
الروح القدس هو الله الذى هو حى ويحل بروحه على انبياء الله لكتابة كلمة الله .




> يعني في النهاية هيموت المسيح ووالروح القدس ويبقي الاب..؟؟؟



هل الله يموت ؟؟ هل الله اساسا يعرف الموت .؟؟ هل الله الذى هو الحياة نفسها وواهب الحياة قابل للموت ؟؟
بالطبع لا.

بالنسبة لاقنوم الابن .. اى الله الذى يظهر لنا فى صورة انسان او ملاك . 
المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد . ( اى الله وقد اخذ جسد بشرى )

عندما مات المسيح على الصليب . فالناسوت ( الطبيعة البشرية ) مات . بينما اللاهوت ( اى الله الحالل فى الجسد ) فهو لا يموت ( لان الله غير قابل للموت ).

يجب ان تعرف جيدا . ان اقنوم الابن هو ازلى ( الله ازلى ) ولكن فى الايام الاخيرة اخذ جسدا . ( المسيح يسوع ) . فالله اخذ جسدا لكى ما يقدمه ذبيحة عن البشرية فبموت هذا الجسد يتم غفران الخطايا .


----------

